# Bundle units



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

For those of you who are getting the boat ready over the winter and upgrading units look for bundled units from Lowrance and humminbird these units contain a Navionics chip which gives you the best of both worlds and saves you time and money!


----------

